# largo



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Coming down to visit my mom. Will be fishing a day or 2 next week. Anything biting right now?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi, Surfmom !

I'd suggest calling a few local tackle shops to get the best, current info . . .
*
http://www.yellowpages.com/largo-fl/tackle-shops*

Betts Fishing Center
8926 126th Ave · (727) 518-7637
Open until 6:00 PM
*http://customfishing.com/*

Dogfish Tackle Co
8750 Park Blvd N · (727) 393-2102
Open until 6:00 PM
*http://www.dogfishtacklecompany.com/*

Clearwater Bait & Tackle
2999 Gulf to Bay Blvd · (727) 669-5455

Tight Lines !!!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

My inlaws are local fishermen so they will know. Just wondering what ya all been seeing


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

surfmom said:


> My inlaws are local fishermen so they will know. Just wondering what ya all been seeing


I live in NC now, since 2006. 

This link may be helpful, too . . .

http://www.tides4fishing.com/us/florida-gulf-coast/clearwater-beach


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

well went to my in laws local fishing hole and caught a spot tail within 5 minutes!!! was only 15 inches tho. Hubby caught a couple of small jacks a lizard fish and something else i cant remember but was under reg. anyway GREAT time! fishing under a bridge, totally different then off the surf. Used live shrimp and greenbacks for bait.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

surfmom said:


> well went to my in laws local fishing hole and caught a spot tail within 5 minutes!!! was only 15 inches tho. Hubby caught a couple of small jacks a lizard fish and something else i cant remember but was under reg. anyway GREAT time! fishing under a bridge, totally different then off the surf. Used live shrimp and greenbacks for bait.


"Greenbacks" ???

Did you mean "Scaled Sardines", aka "Pilchards", in FL ?


----------

